# Tracking Stories of Self Defense - GunsSaveLives.net



## dcannon1 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm new here, but I'm very active on several other gun forums, so sorry if you're seeing this again, but I'm trying to make the rounds on the more popular forums to get this project off the ground.

Mods, feel free to move this if there is a better forum it belongs in or delete it if it's not something you want here.

I've setup a simple, streamlined site for tracking self defense stories in the news.

Hopefully this will turn into a great place to send people who ask questions like "Why would you ever need a gun?" or "Who ever really uses a gun to defend themselves?"

Anyone can submit a story.

I know it's not the first site of this kind, but I've got it setup in such a way that it's extremely quick and easy for me to manage. I've also hopefully minimized copyright issues with this setup.

Guns Save Lives - Stories of Self Defense

On Facebook: Guns Save Lives on Facebook

Today's updates share a common theme. Stories of children who successfully defended themselves and others using firearms.

And people say children should never be exposed to firearms.

10 Year Old Child in Baton Rouge Shoots Home Invader (2009)
11 Year Old Texas Boy Shoots Home Invaders, Defends Mother (2010)
11 Year Old Girl Defends Home with .22 Rifle (2010)
Son Uses Dad's AR-15 To Defend Home (2010)


----------



## dcannon1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Added a bunch of stories since yesterday including these which have happened in the last couple of days:
Armed Pizza Employee Pulls Gun On Armed Robber (FL)
Armed Robber Killed by Liquor Store Clerk in Chicago
Armed Shreveport Store Clerk Shoots Armed Robbers
Augusta, GA Man Kills Armed Attacker

And these older stories which show that firearms can be the ultimate equalizer for those who can't always physically fight back:
77 Yr Old Cincinnati Man Shoots Intruders (2010)
Wheelchair Bound Fla Man Shoots Attacker (2009)
78 Yr Old Texas Man Shoots Robber (2009)
Pregnant Mother Holds Robber At Gunpoint For Police (2009)

Thanks again for people who have taken the time to help with submissions, volunteer work, etc.

You can now subscribe for email updates Here


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

dcannon1 said:


> Added a bunch of stories since yesterday including these which have happened in the last couple of days:
> Armed Pizza Employee Pulls Gun On Armed Robber (FL)
> Armed Robber Killed by Liquor Store Clerk in Chicago
> Armed Shreveport Store Clerk Shoots Armed Robbers
> ...


Have to love the one with the pregnant mother. The robber know better,A women that is pregnant. She is a bull dog, Just think what she was telling him be for the copes got there. I can hear her telling him how many ways she would love to kill him. You know it had to be good. :numbchuck:


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

This is good to watch M-f from 9pm to midnight. Cam news is the best. But it is only on line. They show Or talk about the hero's of the day. And if you see or know of one, You type to him live, And he will put it up that night.

Thank god for are *Second Amendment* :smt1099

NRA News


----------



## dcannon1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Cat said:


> This is good to watch M-f from 9pm to midnight. Cam news is the best. But it is only on line. They show Or talk about the hero's of the day. And if you see or know of one, You type to him live, And he will put it up that night.
> 
> Thank god for are *Second Amendment* :smt1099
> 
> NRA News


Thanks for the info!

I'm not going to post all of the stories here, but there are a ton added to the site now. If you need a place to send an "anti" friend here is one post that is hard to argue with:
Guns as the ultimate force equalizer - stories of the young, old and disabled defending themselves with firearms

You can also browse the stories by states now:
Browse by State | Guns Save Lives


----------



## dcannon1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Haven't been able to update the site like I wanted to this weekend, but I did add in several new, recent stories. Should be back to full speed this week. Thanks again for those that take time to submit stories and comment.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Cool sites you all or you guys lol Thanks....:numbchuck:
On facebook
Guns Save Lives - Wall | Facebook


----------



## dcannon1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Cat said:


> Cool sites you all or you guys lol Thanks....:numbchuck:
> On facebook
> Guns Save Lives - Wall | Facebook


Thanks. Just added a bunch of updates this week.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

dcannon1 said:


> Thanks. Just added a bunch of updates this week.


Your welcome.:smt1099


----------



## dcannon1 (Aug 13, 2011)

A few of the more interesting stories from the past couple weeks:

AL Homeowner Shoots Man Who Was Stealing His Guns

Chicago Homeowner Fights Off Thieves with .22 Rifle

Alaska Homeowner Shoots and Kills 2 of 3 Home Invaders

NY Homeowner Shoots at "Ninja" Burglar

AZ Man Pistol Whips Home Intruder

FL Woman Shoots Robber Who Tried to Kidnap Her Baby


----------

